

Shift Your Fingers One Key to the Right for Awesome Passwords - tonyskn
http://lifehacker.com/5516188/

======
crc5002
I think this is a very bad suggestion, even for the Lifehacker audience.

Also, keyboard shifting is a standard feature of password cracking utilities.

